
Show HN: Service Provider and Network Domain Back in GoogleAnalytics - JerreBM
http://ipmeta.io
======
JerreBM
Hi HN!

As you may be aware, Google has quietly removed the 'Service Provider' and
'Network Domain' dimensions from Google Analytics.

I was personally making heavy use of these dimensions, so I made a GA plugin
to get the dimension back into my GA accounts.

I guess some of you could benefit from this too, so I have published the
plugin. It's 100% free forever, without any limitations. I would love some
honest feedback :)

